# Got a few people mad at me



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I typed on facebook that I was relaxing at my computer with my new lamb. I also stated that I hd a Diaper on her and she dose not mind. Holy crap my facebook lite up. I pissed off a few people that had a fit that 

1. That I have a lamb that is a bottle baby.

The guy that breed her already had taken her off her mother because the mother did not have enough milk for all three.

2. That I put a diaper on her.

I just swithed the formula that she was use to. To the stuff tht I used and she had some nasty poo poo and I really do not want that all over my house.


THe people who I thought where my friends where saying I was a very sick woman for doing this. Kind of hurt my feelings a bit. I want to get your appions on this issue. They are calling me a horrible person for taken my lamb and also tht we bottle feed our goats. This has gotten under my skin bit and hurts.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

you take care of you baby and let them kiss your as....................... just my ap....


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

sblueram6 said:


> you take care of you baby and let them kiss your as....................... just my ap....


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree. There is nothing wrong with bottle feeding lambs/goat kids and I don't see ANYTHING wrong with putting a diaper on your baby :scratch: I too have gotten some bad feedback on pulling our kids at birth, but I could really care less. If they don't like that I do that, than they can go buy from some else. That's the way I raise my goats, and who cares what other people think.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Pay them no mind. What you are king is the only way this little one will survive, and there's noting wrong with it. Bless you for caring.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

If they treat you like that, they are not your friends ! You just keep doing what you're doing, that's YOUR Baby ! So sorry ! :hug:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

People will get all riled up over ANYTHING because they don't have lives of their own. I say, "Pzzzzzzphlbt!!!!!!!!" to them. So there! :shades:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

My guess would be most of those people don't even own livestock? Why on earth would anyone be upset that you are bottle feeding and what in the world could possibly be wrong with having a diaper on the bottle baby? I guess they would rather you allow the lamb to starve to death? Good for you that you are caring for your animals and shame on them for thinking otherwise.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

^ that is my first thought also. Would these people rather the lamb died because momma didn't have enough milk to feed it...maybe you should also tell them that they are more than welcome to clean all the poop in your house and then you can take the diaper of. Their opinions are nothing to worry about, we know how to take care of those sweet babies. sucks when things like this happen tho. when you think you know these people and they turn over something they most likely know nothing about. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Coraxfeather - your quandry brings a verse to mind that I keep on my desktop. It is Mother Teresa's adaptation of The Paradoxical Commandments originally written by Kent M Keith. I hope it inspires you to stay the course.

*ANYWAY*
People are unreasonable, illogical, and self-centered,
...LOVE THEM ANYWAY
If you do good, people will accuse you of
selfish, ulterior motives,
...DO GOOD ANYWAY
If you are successful,
you win false friends and true enemies,
...SUCCEED ANYWAY
The good you do will be forgotten tomorrow,
...DO GOOD ANYWAY
Honesty and frankness make you vulnerable,
BE HONEST AND FRANK ANYWAY
What you spent years building may be
destroyed overnight,
...BUILD ANYWAY
People really need help
but may attack you if you help them,
...HELP PEOPLE ANYWAY
Give the world the best you have
And you'll get kicked in the teeth,
...GIVE THE WORLD THE BEST YOU'VE GOT ANYWAY.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

kid'n'kaboodle said:


> Coraxfeather - your quandry brings a verse to mind that I keep on my desktop. It is Mother Teresa's adaptation of The Paradoxical Commandments originally written by Kent M Keith. I hope it inspires you to stay the course.
> 
> *ANYWAY*
> People are unreasonable, illogical, and self-centered,
> ...


Oh wow I love that!!! I kinda needed it right now too :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Would love to see photos of that cute lamb sitting on your lap being bottle fed in a diaper.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Would love to see photos of that cute lamb sitting on your lap being bottle fed in a diaper.


I'll second that!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

It's ok, don't pay them any mind. You have to keep your house clean and I completely understand with the changing of formula. My little boer that I got because her mother refused her is learning to use the litter box with the cats. She has a crate, has play time outside with the other goats, but has to come in the house at times since I can not leave her outside unattended.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like that kid'n! :hi5:

Yeah, I agree with what everyone is saying. :hug: Those getting upset about that obviously don't understand livestock and that the little lamb would have died without bottle feeding. A diaper is really no biggy either as long as it's kept clean of course.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

I will never understand why people have to be mean. You are being a wonderful and responsible pet owner. Don't let them hurt your feelings. Your little lamb is absolutely blessed to be owned by you.


----------



## jfixit (Mar 4, 2012)

One of the beauties of facebook. You invite opinions of personal choices. Even though it is none of their business you open the door so be prepared.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I have learned that you can please some of the ppl some of the time but not all the ppl all the time.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> A diaper is really no biggy either as long as it's kept clean of course.


I agree. Well I could see a concern about a diaper if there was a risk of it over heating from it or from being unattended and eating it but she is in the house and being watched while in it. When I brought home my boer doeling the breeder gave me a diaper for the car ride (I give my buyers a diaper too unless they are hauling in a crate), but since it was pretty warm in the truck I just sat her on top of it since I feared she may over heat in it that warm day.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

It's always so hard wihen you find yourself the center of a "firestorm" when all you innocently are doing is saving this little lamb. :hug: I guess if it were me, I'd post on Facebook something about the appropriateness of your actions (these people are asking to be educated) and that you don't appreciate the hysterics and judgement, then go and pet your little lamb. Sorry it hurts so much though :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those people are weird...you are doing the right thing...don't worry..... we understand and we are on your side.... :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks but it still hurts a bit. I ounted these people as friends. Which now I see is not true. btw Abby is doing fine. She is growning like a weed and I can not leave her sight for a long period of time or she starts rying for me. Different then raisen a goat in some ways, but I think she is very happy. She was jumping and playing with all my babies. She is actting like the other baby goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol ohhhh people....... So your telling me they would rather it run threw the house craping as it goes? I wonder how clean their house is!
Bottom line, not their animal, not their buisness!!!! I hate people that do not respect that, there are things that I 100% disagree with, even some times on here, but it is not my place to say how or what someone should do with some thing that is theirs!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't you just love Mother Theresa? She has an answer for everything!

I tend to not say much on FB, one way or another unless it is positive. I think some people do things before really thinking them through at times. I also know they forget that Facebook changed the TOS a year or so ago. Anything and EVERYTHING you put out there now is theirs forever. Can't recall the article but it was something like "The Black Hole of Information" that explained it. If you put out photos of your family (or rude posts)..even if you delete it or close the account..they have been given the rights to the Archives. My PSA for the day! 


Oh, and ignore nasty people who don't know everything like they think they do!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, just ignore them. :hug: This is the only place I've found where people can discuss pets/animals in a civilized manner. No one feels the need to attack others/play the martyr. My experiences in dog/horse/other goat forums has been: 

I am heartless/should not own animals, since I would not spend $$$ and make my dog suffer more, just so she could live another year. (13yr rescued lab who had been abused/neglected, with terrible skin allergies, arthirites, and was going blind. Turns out she was loosing weight due to diabetes (started having accidents too) and we decided to let her go.). I was told I should have given her to a group that could give her a "better life". 

My dogs/cats/goats/horse will be unhealthy/die if I don't feed them $$$ WunderKibble. 

Most places you have to watch your step, or else you'll have a ton of irate people at your throat over trivial things: what you feed, where your animal is kept, how you train, what shots you do/don't due, etc. There's a reason I love this place. :stars: :dance:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>>People will get all riled up over ANYTHING because they don't have lives of their own. I say, "Pzzzzzzphlbt!!!!!!!!" to them. So there!<<<<<

AMEN to that!!!!!!!!!!



TexasRanger said:


> Most places you have to watch your step, or else you'll have a ton of irate people at your throat over trivial things: what you feed, where your animal is kept, how you train, what shots you do/don't due, etc. There's a reason I love this place


AMEN to THAT too!!!!!!!

My daughter is a non-vaccinating, home birthing, placenta digesting doula. She loves educating people on FB. I cannot stand that kind of confrontation so I come here where I feel safe. 
There are people who cruise the net just to find things to go off on. Then they friend you. Not for me.

Last year we had to cancel dinner plans with friends and bring a baby goat we had just wethered into the house because he was bleeding too much. It took over an hour to be sure he was going to be okay. We did not diaper him but we did put towels on the floor.
I have read your posts. I know you are a kind-hearted animal friend. Stick to your guns and do what you know is right. :hi5: 
More than a little :crazy: here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks but it still hurts a bit. I ounted these people as friends. Which now I see is not true. btw Abby is doing fine. She is growning like a weed and I can not leave her sight for a long period of time or she starts rying for me. Different then raisen a goat in some ways, but I think she is very happy. She was jumping and playing with all my babies. She is acting like the other baby goats.


 :hug: Your welcome..... I know it hurts ... :hug:

So glad ...Abby is doing well...that is really good to hear....great job.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

It's so good to hear that the lamb is doing well, good job! It is hurtful when people are mean. I've found that mean people generally are deficient some way and are trying to overcompensate? 

I have a Facebook issue this week myself. I sold a doe to a woman who promised she was buying another doe on her way home, she misrepresented her situation to me while here. Anyway, she had asked me to send my recipe for cheese to her Facebook, and I did. We had bent over backward to help her. Imagine my shock when I saw she had posted all sorts of things that weren't true or just meanspirited (that the doe had never been in a stanchion when the fact was she took pictures of the one I milk in, the price, that my 8 week fresh doe wasn't rebred (I don't do that), that she didn't lead although she led fine for us, that her udder had mastitis when my vet was here the day before and says she was "sleek, happy, and healthy, absolutely no signs of mastitis" that day, etc.) I also saw that her dog had recently been killing guinea hens, her husband didn't want "more goats", etc. Some of her facebook friends even asked about her repeated difficulties with new animals, and if maybe she wasn't mishandling the goat. I can't rebutt since I'm not her "friend". She doesn't know that I've known one of her "friends" for 10 years. I really wish I'd known this before, since the woman I know wouldn't recommend her. The other doe actually was a doeling, and it didn't last a week. I offered to pick the doe up, but she won't tell me where she lives (mistake on my part not to notice a PO Box address). Her check still hasn't paid. So, if it does..I will have to live with this mistake on my part and make sure I don't repeat it. She had put a deposit on a friend's doe, so my friend knows now to at least get cash if she decides to complete the sale. If it doesn't pay, I will still have learned a hard lesson and hopefully have local law enforcement pick my doe up so I can quarantine her.

We can only do what we can do sometimes. I used to remind my kids that there was only ONE perfect person born and they killed Him for it. Feel better, you have a lovely heart and a lovely lamb!


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

My pet peeve with Facebook is that every single time you post a pic of an udder or a pregnant goat, someone will ALWAYS post a comment to the effect of, "That looks so painful!" Or if you post any pics or status updates about bottle babies someone always asks why you would ever be so mean as to take them away from their mom. These are always people who don't own goats and have no clue whatsoever about how to take care of them.

And it never fails, every time I or any of my goat friends posts a pic there is always at least one ignorant comment like this. I recently posted a gorgeous udder pic of a first freshener that I was especially proud of. A nice 12 hour fill, not over-uddered at all. Person commented, "OMG! Milk that goat, NOW!" as if she was shocked at my cruelty...another commented on a pic of a preggo doe that was especially wide, "Oh that poor thing! It must be agonizing for these little goats to carry babies like that!"

Never mind that the first freshener was happily munching her grain on the stand while I snapped the first pic and the preggo doe was blissfully grazing in the pasture in the second one. I just have to grit my teeth and shake my head at their ignorance. :doh:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

cyanne said:


> My pet peeve with Facebook is that every single time you post a pic of an udder or a pregnant goat, someone will ALWAYS post a comment to the effect of, "That looks so painful!" Or if you post any pics or status updates about bottle babies someone always asks why you would ever be so mean as to take them away from their mom. These are always people who don't own goats and have no clue whatsoever about how to take care of them.
> 
> And it never fails, every time I or any of my goat friends posts a pic there is always at least one ignorant comment like this. I recently posted a gorgeous udder pic of a first freshener that I was especially proud of. A nice 12 hour fill, not over-uddered at all. Person commented, "OMG! Milk that goat, NOW!" as if she was shocked at my cruelty...another commented on a pic of a preggo doe that was especially wide, "Oh that poor thing! It must be agonizing for these little goats to carry babies like that!"
> 
> Never mind that the first freshener was happily munching her grain on the stand while I snapped the first pic and the preggo doe was blissfully grazing in the pasture in the second one. I just have to grit my teeth and shake my head at their ignorance. :doh:


These are the people who are living in butterfly and kitten land. You know, the "if we let them live as nature intended they would be happy." :roll: Nature intended them to have babies, live maybe five years, then die of either disease, starvation or predation.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

It's been an experience, I had been considering putting up a Facebook farm page. I don't think that's happening! I had a funny experience last year with Craigslist. I was trying to sell a buckling whose dam has a nice udder (and included a photo). It was removed for pornography? In an agricultural state? After seeing some of the other ads? :shocked:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I had something funny and also scarey happen to me a little bit ago. The ones that I thought where friends called the human society on me. They came out to my home beause I was sposly "abusen the goats and the sheep with in my house". I produced vet recorads, my daily care books, shots records, and also show all my feed (which are all in plastic bens), my hay is under a tarp and dry, and also that my baby milk was in a container instead of the bag it came in. The lady was wondering how I was abusen these animals. I showed her my facebook and there post. I was told that I will not be seeing her again any time soon unless there is proff I am abusen my animals. She also like the ideal of the diaper that I put on my sheep still and that she wished all owner where as responable as I was and took great care of my animals. She also said that if she was a baby goat or a lamb that she wish she was in my care. That actuly made me feel very good.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

OMG!!! I can't believe they did that! what jerks! it's nice that she said those things though... maybe it's mean but I would totally post something along the lines of "to whoever called the humane society on me you will be happy to hear....." Oh that makes me so mad!
M.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Naw I am laughing.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

you are so much better than me...lol


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, on the bright side, now you know who your friends are, plus the lady from the HS gave you such great comments and feedback! 
:hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow. :hug: ...people these days. :sigh:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well there is no reason to get mad about it happening. It happened and there is nothing I an do to change it.

They are closed minded people that only think that they are right and there is no way for me to be right. What is funny I am half native american and I am spose to respect my elders and a few are my elders.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:hi5: Sounds like it all worked out for the better. It would seem you have been validated. I'm glad you are not going to get drawn into being like your so-called friends. Kudos to you Coraxfeather!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Unbelievable! :angry: :veryangry: 
I am glad that you are able to keep your sence of humor. I am afraid I would have revenge in my heart about now.
I have some very noisy Nubians who often sound like they are dying. I have worried that the neighbors (we did not used to have neighbors) might report abuse. Like you, my goats are spoiled rotten. I would enjoy a visit from the Humane Society. 
But what an awful thing to have happen to someone who is as kind to thier babies as you are. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Some people just like to jump to conclusions without knowing what owning livestock is like. 

When I lived in AZ I got kind of worried one day AC was going to show up. We had been disbudding and tattooing kids that day and I noticed some people had stopped up on the road and were watching. Luckily they didn't call AC, or if they did no one showed up. A friend of mine did have AC called on him about his camels one time. Camels are very vocal when they don't like something, such as being saddled or ridden for the first time. He was training some young camels and of course they were making some noise. AC showed up the next day and wanted to see his "abused" camels. Of course they looked around and saw nothing wrong.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

My neighbor came over to see what all the racket was last time I gave shots to kids for the first time and did their hooves for the first time. They were mostly crying from being being separated for this new "experience". My neighbor said she was "worried because in her experience that meant they were in trouble (head stuck in fence?). She had had goats for years, but got rid of them because they kept kidding _*all the time*_ and the kids were dying.?" She didn't come to check for disbudding this year


----------

